# Whats wrong with Mandie?



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,my last thread was forgotten about.Mandie,my handraised feral pigeon(fell out of nest)is acting weird again.I'll try to post pictures of her head dropping.Also I discovered these tiny white worms in her droppings.IHeard that vinegar kills them but its not helping...
What should i buy for treating the worms?help please


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have an avian vet in your community? It would probably be best to consult a vet for worms.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope i dont have any avian vets around...can you explain her head dropping? :/


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

My rescued pigeon had his head dropping. But was nothing wrong with him. He was weak and wounded. He was on Baytril and vitamins.

Is the head all the time down? Feed her and keep her hydrated and put vitamins in the water. It could be from the fall that she can't keep her head up or from the infestation with worms.
Can you take a pic of her and the poop with the little white ones? Loft needs to be cleaned and disinfected if indeed she has worms. I found this website, hope it helps to get the idea:

http://www.vitality.racing-pigeon-post.org/Worms.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good article Dima.


----------



## pigeonlover2k11 (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry i havent been on for a couple of days.the worms are gone...well,i havent seen any (sounds horrible but i poked everywhere)  i do anything it takes  haha.
her head doesnt drop anymore.yay!i couldnt take pictures of the poop because i was on a mobile phone and the quality isnt good on the camera.she seems much better but when i let her walk around my garden she sees other pigeons and doves flying.she tries to fly too but she just spins around in the air and falls.could anything have happened to her when she fell from her nest?it was quite high... thanks for the article Dima.i liked it


----------

